# Wasserkühler oder doch lieber Fan?



## Willy (19. August 2002)

Ich überlege mir grade, ob ich mir nen CPU-Wakü zulegen soll, weil mir die CPU mit meinem eingentlich guten Kühler probleme hatte. Kurz gesagt: CPU (athlon xp 2200) kaputt!

Bringt also ein Wakü mehr Kühlung als ein normaler Fan?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (19. August 2002)

Ja bringt mehr, ist leiser aber schwierig einzubauen und gefährlich.


----------



## BigJuri (19. August 2002)

Eine Wakü bringt dir auf alle Fälle mehr. Sie ist (fast) lautlos und kühlt um ein Vielfaches besser als normale Luftkühlungen. Allerdings ist sie einigermaßen teuer und du musst beim Einbau aufpassen.

Es gibt allerdings noch eine weitere Lösung, die eigentlich das beste ist: Peltierelemente.
Bei den Dingern solltest du dich allerdings wirklich gut auskennen, da du sonst einiges beschädigen kannst. Aber wie gesagt erreichst du damit die beste Kühlung.

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## eViLaSh (20. August 2002)

also bei mir würde eine wakü ungefähr 10° weniger ausmachen !(30° dann)
allerdings solltest du dann noch ein paar gehäuse-lüfter haben, die dann auch das wasser kühlen. Du musst eigentlich nur aufpassen, das du das lüftungswasser nicht ausschüttest, wenn du den PC rumträgst oder so :>


----------



## BigJuri (20. August 2002)

@eViLaSh: Also ausschütten ist eigentlich kein Problem, da sich das Wasser ja in einem geschlossenen Kreislauf befindet. Es ist schon eher gefährlich wenn man die Wakü in Betrieb nimmt und es sind noch Luftblasen im Kreislauf.

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## eViLaSh (20. August 2002)

kommt drauf an wie dicht das zeug is 

dein behälter fürs auffangwasser (damit sich das warme mit dem kalten vermischt) kann schon beim umkippen auslaufen...(schon alles erlebt)


----------



## kilroy (26. August 2002)

guckst du hier :

http://www.aqua-computer.de


----------



## dave_ (26. August 2002)

Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, würde ich auch keine wasserkühlung nehmen (ich würde auch so keine nehmen, ausser wenn du auch einer von den leute bist du zu viel geld haben  )


natürlich ist das was feines, allerdings immer noch zu teuer, nach und nach denke ich, wird das günstiger.

aber es gibt wirklich ordentliche kühler mit lüfter, die relativ leise sind. 

ich würde einfach einen sehr guten kühlkörper mit enem 80x80 lüfter nehmen.

noch 2 systemlüfter mit jeweils ~1000 umdrehungen, ein ordentliches gehäuse, und man sollte keine probleme haben.


----------

